# Miniature Jack Russell Parsons help!!



## Jadieb88 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi everyone 

I have a question I need some help with. 2 years ago we brought my mum a miniature jack Russell she's fully grown now at 2.5 years and she's still very small. 

When we brought her we only saw the mother who was a miniature JR terrier. After a while our little puppy started developing facial hair around her nose that you would see on a jack Russell Parsons and her coat of hair is like a parsons. So we are assuming that our four legged friend Bow is mixed terrier and parsons. We tried to contact the breeder but he never responded to our letters.

My mum has been trying to find another little puppy just like bow mixed terrier and parsons. I have secretly come across someone who has new 11 day old puppies with a miniature JR T mum and a JR P father. 

What I wanted to know was is there such thing as a miniature Jack Russell Parsons? Is it likely that our living little Bow had a miniature JR P father? 

I requested information from the puppies owners I found yesterday and unfortunately they don't know anything about breeding but they did send me images of the parents. The mum is small and re father who is a JR P looks quiet big so I'm a bit reluctant to buy as I know my mum specifically wants another miniature. Can anyone tell me if I should be looking for mini JR T and Mini JR P breeders.

Thank you all so much 

Jade


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You do get jrt's with wiry/ long hair. This second mating of the Parson/mini jrt shouldn't really have been done due to the size difference, even so the Parsons should have been the female.

What you are likely to get with this as I have seen it happens is a dog that possibly looks jacked up, i.e. front legs much shorter than back.

The Parsons are a breed they are all meant to look the same. JRT's are a type and two are very rarely ever the same.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She sounds like a small wire haired Jack Russell - Kack russells do vary a lot is size and coat.

My friend has a JRT who only weighs 3 kg and another has one that weighs 6.5 one smooth coated one rough/wire coated.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I've seen lots of JRT with wiry hair and have no link with a parsons, as said above no 2 are ever the same as they are a type, you just have to watch though when you say miniature JRT you need to be careful it is just a scaled down version of a functional dog rather than one suffering from achondroplastic dwarfism - the deformed bowed front legs is the give away as they are prone to arthritis in the joints, so look for parents with straight legs. 
With getting a terrier type I wouldn't be looking at matching to the one you have I'd be looking at a breeder you are happy with who has healthy parents you like the look and size of, pups in good condition, socialised, wormed regularly and fed well, also one who has not put a much larger dog over a small bitch as Firedog said it should be the other way around if they are responsible breeders. 
Some farm bred ones I've bought in the past the last 4 or 5 generations of the parents are often there still working on the farm so they're usually a good bet to go for! The first one we had was 16 when she was pts and she was fit as a fiddle and looked like a 2yr old but had lost her marbles sadly, the little one we have now looks like a small parsons with longer legs but boy is she speedy and pretty good at ratting too!! Health tests in the parent dogs in JRT is a a rare thing so I've always looked at working dogs as it shows they are functional and are less likely to have health issues, it's really a case of buyer beware with them. Good luck though in finding your pup and do put pics up when you do as terriers are just the cutest puppies!


----------



## Jadieb88 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your replies. Il post some pictures if the dog we already have so you can give me your opinions. 

This is bow fully grown it's hard to see how small she is as she's not standing next to anything


----------



## Jadieb88 (Feb 20, 2014)

This is puppy bow


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There is actually no such thing as a Miniature Jack Russell.

Some breeders have mixed Chihuahua with JRs to bring down the size, as these little ones appeal to some people. These breeders will often describe them as 'Miniature'.

Jack Russell Terriers ideally are 10 inches or above at the shoulder and can be smooth, broken or rough coated. Parson Russell Terriers ideally should be 13 inches at the shoulder for a bitch and 14 inches for a dog.

They too can be one of the three above coat types.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Gorgeous little dog !
I'm no expert but I think her ears look big for a JRT / PRT. Maybe some chi thrown into the mix somewhere ? I love PRTs but think they'd be too high energy for me.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

As already said I'd be concentrating on finding an ethical working farm with a few generations to see. I got my Lucky from a farm and saw her mum, dad and grandmother .The grandmother was 20 and still pottering around.

All JRT's are different, 2 are rarely the same but that is what makes them so special .

I have seen small wire haired JRT's, also ones with straighter long hair. Avoid any with "queen anne " legs though, these bent little legs are prone to loads of health problems. 

The PRT all look the same body /shape wise, their legs are longer than the average JRT but you can get a wire haired and smooth haired variety with these too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh she is gorgeous jrts come in rough coated too and parsons are really just a different type that's registered. There's no such thing as a mini jrt just one that's been bred a bit smaller. A farm bred jrt from a farmer who knows how to breed for good structure and temperment would be your best bet.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I echo what others have said really 

- Your Mini JRT has Chi in it somewhere to get the size down
- Avoid bowed legs
- Great idea PF'ers about finding a farm bred JRT, I didn't think of that when I got mine

Jacks come in all shapes, sizes and coats. Mine was bought as a Jack Russell, and her hair is all over the pace.

ETA: 90% of all JRTs have other breeds mixed in, you often see 'short legged' JRTs - these have dacshund mixed in, 'Mini's' have Chi mixed in etc. That's why they are so popular, they're all different


----------



## Jadieb88 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments, so would you advise that I do not buy the pup with the miniture mum and parsons father? 

Can anyone recommend any breeders farms for miniatures in or around london?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I personally wouldn't buy a puppy from a breeder that used a much larger stud on their bitch.

If you are after a Jack Russel I would start by contacting the clubs
.: BJRTC :.

CLUB INFORMATION. - JACK RUSSELL TERRIER CLUB of GREAT BRITAIN

Or rescues
Homeless Terriers - Terrier Rescue

Home - The Little Dog Rescue

Dog Images & More Pet Images at Our Centre - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

Blue Cross Dogs | Rehome a dog, puppies | Adopt a dog

Dogs for Rehoming and Adoption - Wood Green, The Animals Charity

Prince - 6 month old male Chihuahua cross Jack Russell Terrier dog for adoption

Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

people are selling 'rare purebred show quality miniature chocolate JRT', £700 each!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Even the registered show jrts are meant to be mostly white :frown2: but they wouldn't charge those prices if people wouldn't pay them


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe also look at stables, they normally have jrts around for the rats. 

Farm shops, agricultural stores etc may be a good place to start, they usually have an advert pin board. There are usually pups advertised in my local countryside store.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm sure there will be some in a rescue somewhere


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

dandogman said:


> I echo what others have said really
> 
> - Your Mini JRT has Chi in it somewhere to get the size down
> - Avoid bowed legs
> ...


Where did you get that 90% statistic from  :lol:

Short legged JRTs have been around for a long time and they are within the standard, nothing to do with crossbreeding with a dachshund. JRTs do carry the gene for chondrodisplasia but so do a lot of other breeds. The Basset Griffon and the Petit Basset Griffon can both be born in the same litter in the same way as tall/short legged and broken/smooth coated russells can be born in the same litter. It is an accepted variation in the type 

Yes I agree a lot of crosses are sold as a JRT & I see some dogs that are as far away from a JRT as a german shepherd is advertised as JRTs. However, there are a lot of true JRTs out there from good working bloodlines who are true to type and not crossbreeds.


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

metaldog said:


> Where did you get that 90% statistic from  :lol:
> 
> Short legged JRTs have been around for a long time and they are within the standard, nothing to do with crossbreeding with a dachshund. JRTs do carry the gene for chondrodisplasia but so do a lot of other breeds. The Basset Griffon and the Petit Basset Griffon can both be born in the same litter in the same way as tall/short legged and broken/smooth coated russells can be born in the same litter. It is an accepted variation in the type
> 
> Yes I agree a lot of crosses are sold as a JRT & I see some dogs that are as far away from a JRT as a german shepherd is advertised as JRTs. However, there are a lot of true JRTs out there from good working bloodlines who are true to type and not crossbreeds.


I agree, my friend has jack Russell's and her "motto" as such is to breed the perfect small jack Russell under 12 inches. Her jacks are all pedigrees and she has there family trees (not kc though but are only jack Russell's no out breeding/crossing) and some are Irish kc so full pedigrees also.


----------

